# Catty Stacks?



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

These little things look awesome. I bought the cats a cardboard house and they are like waiting in line to use it LOL .. so I saw these a while back (but @ $12 a box I was like OUCH) .. that was before I learned just how much they like this cardboard house I bought lol.

So, I just bought them $100 worth of them, with the tubes. I can't wait to get it!

This is how I'm going to design it .. bought a little butt pad off Ebay (IKEA brand) for $9 (more than what IKEA sells them, but I'd have to drive 4 hours to get one, so the price was excusable lol.










The Catty Stacks are on sale ($9 instead of $12) Catty Stacks Catty Stacks Designer Cat Condos Cat Furniture

Could you imagine this?



















You'd never see your cats LOL


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I love how you are going to set it out. When I first read about them I laughed because I thought wow that is expensive for cardboard! However, from all the reviews I've read they are very durable and the cats love them. You will have to show us your kits having a good play on them!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marshall would die for this...he :heart cardboard


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't wait to get them lol .. I wish they had those "droids" and could fly them over haha.

Watch, I'll get them here and they will snub their noses at it LOL .. hopefully not though!


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

LMAO...what a monster of a play pen! I would just love to see a few furballs in there! I could only picture the joy in my head


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

...And now I hate you. 

They look SO awesome! And NOWHERE ships them to Canada. RAWR!

*sigh* stupid Canada...


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

librarychick said:


> ...And now I hate you.
> 
> They look SO awesome! And NOWHERE ships them to Canada. RAWR!
> 
> *sigh* stupid Canada...


lol awww .. are you close to the states? Have them shipped to a Fedex and then drive them over! :catsm


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

My goodness, I just found them in New Zealand!!!!!! SPENDY though!!!!!!! Ouch!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

BigLittleSmall said:


> lol awww .. are you close to the states? Have them shipped to a Fedex and then drive them over! :catsm


Pffft, like a 6-8 hour drive! Each way! Not happening for a cardboard box for cats! lol (See, even I'M not that crazy  )


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

librarychick said:


> Pffft, like a 6-8 hour drive! Each way! Not happening for a cardboard box for cats! lol (See, even I'M not that crazy  )


LOL .. I don't blame you .. I wasn't driving 4 hours for the perfect sized butt pad for them either! Maybe someone could order them for you and then ship them to you?

I got free shipping (because I ordered over $75), so technically you'd only have to ship them once if you did it that way =^.^=


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Most of them are out of stock now, of course 

Not that I could get them - I live in Canada too, which might as well be the Moon when you consider what many company's shipping policies are like.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, I was only able to get the white ones, but that works out good though .. because this is going in my living room and all my trim is white lol.


----------

